# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Ιός υπολογιστών έφτασε μέχρι το Διάστημα

## ice

Μόλυνση στον ISS
Ιός υπολογιστών έφτασε μέχρι το Διάστημα


Η NASA επιβεβαίωσε ότι υπολογιστές που χρησιμοποιούνται στον Διεθνή Διαστημικό Σταθμό είναι μολυσμένοι με έναν ιό που προσπαθεί να υποκλέψει κωδικούς για.. βιντεοπαιχνίδια.

O ιός Gammina.AG κρυβόταν σε φορητούς υπολογιστές που έφτασαν στο τροχιακό συγκρότημα τον Ιούλιο, αποκάλυψε ο δικτυακός τόπος SpaceRef που ειδικεύεται στις διαστημικές επιχειρήσεις.

Οι υπολογιστές του ίδιου του σταθμού παραμένουν ασφαλείς. Ο ISS δεν είναι απευθείας συνδεδεμένος στο Διαδίκτυο και τα όλα τα δεδομένα ελέγχονται πριν μεταδοθούν.

Εκπρόσωπος της NASA είπε στο Wired News ότι παρόμοια περιστατικά έχουν συμβεί και στο παρελθόν, προκάλεσαν όμως μόνο «μικρές ενοχλήσεις».

Στο τελευταίο περιστατικό, ο ιός πιθανότατα προήλθε από συσκευή αποθήκευσης USB ή flash την οποία μετέφερε κάποιος από τους αστροναύτες.

Από την αρχική πηγή μολύνθηκαν στη συνέχεια φορητοί υπολογιστές που τρέχουν προγράμματα διατροφής ή χρησιμοποιούνται περιστασιακά για την αποστολή e-mail.

Ο Gammina.AG, που πρωτοεμφανίστηκε τον Αύγουστο του 2007, προσπαθεί να υποκλέψει ονόματα χρηστών και κωδικούς πρόσβασης για 10 διαδικτυακά βιντεοπαιχνίδια ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλή στις ασιατικές αγορές, όπως Maple Story, HuangYi Online και Talesweaver.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## romias

Τι λειτουργικο φορανε;  ::

----------


## proteasdev

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι κάποια έχουν μια custom έκδοση του DOS της Digital Research (DR-DOS 6.22 αν θυμάστε.. )
καθώς και custom *nix.

Και δεν το βρίσκω αφύσικο μιας και σε τέτοια συστήματα πρωταρχικής σημασίας είναι η σταθερότητα.

----------


## ice

Παιδες τα βασικα συστηματα λειτουργουν πραγματι σε λειτουργικα συστηματα που δεν τα πειραζουν οι ιοι.

Προσβηλθηκαν windows PC χρηστων

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Τι λειτουργικο φορανε;


LOL  ::

----------

